# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock H270 Pro4 – основа для рабочей станции на базе платформы Intel Kaby Lake

## Labs

*Технические характеристики и функционал**Дизайн и компоновка**Упаковка и комплектация**ASRock UEFI**Заключение*Начало текущего года ознаменовалось выходом седьмого поколения процессоров Intel Core — Kaby Lake. По устоявшейся традиции они были представлены в комплекте с новой линейкой системной логики, теперь уже 200-й серии. Старшим чипсетом, ориентированным на самых требовательных пользователей, в ней стал Z270. К младшим и ориентированным на офисные машины стал B150. Ну а неким средним классом, идеально подходящим для построения хорошо оснащенных домашних систем и рабочих станций, является чип Intel H270.

Именно на нем и основана материнская плата ASRock H270 Pro4.
 *Технические характеристики и функционал*

Основные отличия чипсета H270 от старшего Z270 заключаются в функционале, отсутствие которого могут заметить лишь те пользователи, на запросы которых и ориентирован флагман. Ограничения, надо признать, более искусственные, нежели реальные. Так, H170 не поддерживает разгон процессора, а также тандемы из видеокарт. То есть, ограничивает возможности процессора, с самим чипсетом, по сути, никак не связанные. Ведь и опция изменения множителя частоты функционирования CPU и деление линий PCIe Gen3, предоставляемых его контроллером, зависят только от возможностей самого процессора. На уровне же возможностей самого чипсета от Z270, H270 отличается лишь количеством поддерживаемых портов USB 3.0, которых у него восемь, вместо десяти, линий PCIe Gen3, ориентированных на подключение высокоскоростной периферии, которых у него 20, вместо 24 и, как следствие, поддержкой двух, вместо трех накопителей с данным интерфейсом.
 Согласитесь, подавляющее, если не абсолютное большинство пользователей, не относящихся к составляющим исключение энтузиастам, такие отличия заметит вряд ли. В остальном же функционал H270 и Z270 идентичен. Так что на базе плат, основанных на чипсете Intel H270 вполне можно строить высокопроизводительные игровые и рабочие системы практически любой сложности, но без возможности разгона процессора и использования тандемов из видеокарт.

Всего в модельном ряду ASRock представлено пять моделей на основе Intel H270, отличающихся функционалом, форм-фактором и целевым потребителем. Как нетрудно догадаться из названия, рассматриваемая плата ASRock H270 Pro4 больше ориентирована на построение эффективных рабочих станций, нежели тех же игровых систем, но вполне подойдет и для игровой машины с одной видеокартой.
 Хотя даже здесь разработчики не удержались от искушения установить второй, скорее бутафорский, нежели реальный слот для видеокарт. Ведь если первый располагает 16 линиями контроллера PCIe Gen3, размещаемого в процессорах Intel, деление которых на группы, как было сказано выше, с H270 не допускается, то второй подключен к контроллеру PCIe Gen3 в самом чипсете, которым для этого выделено всего 4 линии. Так что для установки видеокарт, да еще и работающих в тандеме, что увеличивает поток данных, проходящих через разъем, он подходит вряд ли. Куда логичнее будет его использовать для какого-нибудь SSD-накопителя соответствующего форм-фактора.
 Для установки других устройств ASRock H270 Pro4 предлагает три слота PCIe Gen3 х1 и даже старый-добрый PCI, для реализации которого потребовался мост ASMedia ASM1083.

Помимо этого на плате представлено еще два слота для твердотельных накопителей не совсем привычного формата – М.2. Оба они являются Ultra M.2, поэтому кроме соответствующих накопителей с интерфейсом SATA, могут принять SSD PCIe 3.0, подключая их к четырём линиям контроллера в чипсете, обеспечивающих суммарную скорость передачи данных до 32 Gb/s.
 Порты SATA 6 Gb/s, предназначенные для подключения более привычных устройств хранения и чтения данных представлены в количестве шести. Именно столько поддерживает чипсет H270 и больше здесь их явно не требуется.
 Поддержка локальной сети так же оформлена без излишеств. Гигабитный порт реализован за счет контроллера физического уровня Intel I219V.

Интересной особенностью платы является наличие слота Mini PCI, в который можно установить модуль Wi-Fi соответствующего форм-фактора.

Звуковой тракт материнской платы ASRock H270 Pro4 основан на кодеке ALC892. Это не самое новое, но отлично зарекомендовавшее решение компании Realtek, способное выдавать семиканальный звук довольно высокого качества. С правильной аналоговой обвязкой, характерной для всех продуктов ASRock, превзойти его могут лишь дискретные звуковые карты стоимостью, сопоставимой с ценой самой платы.

Панель входов-выходов ASRock H270 Pro4 содержит достаточно полный ряд требуемых портов и разъемов. Это шесть портов USB 3.0, пять из которых привычного типа Type-A, а один Type-C, один PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры, три аналоговых звуковых входа-выхода и три видеовыхода, представленных цифровыми HDMI, DVI-I и аналоговым D-Sub.
 Любопытно, что ASrock не стала устанавливать на плату контроллер универсального интерфейса USB 3.1, но реализовала один порт Type-C для USB 3.0. Поскольку интерфейсы обратно совместимы, фактически это дает возможность без проблем использовать с платой устройства USB 3.1 с разъемом Type-C, правда, с пропускной способностью, соответствующей USB 3.0.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Построена ASRock H270 Pro4 в формате ATX, но размеры ее несколько уменьшены от максимальных по ширине. Это делает плату немного компактней, хотя практической пользы от этого нет и смысл в данном решении кроется лишь в снижении себестоимости производства. По причине такого уменьшения габаритов и хорошей функциональной оснащенности продукта, элементы расположены довольно плотно, но без каких-либо потенциальных проблем совместимости. За этим разработчики ASRock традиционно следят весьма пристально, не допуская казусов даже в рамках самых простых продуктов. Более того, все порты и разъемы, к которым подключаются какие-либо кабели, все так же размещены по краям платы. Так, чтобы не мешать установке дискретных контроллеров, видеокарт и прочих устройств.
 Оформлена ASRock H270 Pro4 в черных, белых и серебристых цветах. Так, текстолит преимущественно окрашен в черный, за исключением белых и серебристых надписей, порты и разъемы так же черные, радиаторы серебристые, а защитный кожух звукового тракта белый.

Цифровой импульсный преобразователь питания процессора собран по десятифазной схеме. В качестве ключевых транзисторов используются MOSFET в продвинутой упаковке PowerPack и пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала, что увеличивает их КПД и снижает нагрев. Не смотря на это, транзисторы самых нагруженных шести каналов, отвечающих за питание исполнительных ядер CPU, все же оснащены небольшим алюминиевым радиатором с утилитарным, но при этом, довольно интересным дизайном.
 Кроме этого, стоит отметить, что в схеме преобразователя используются дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками премиум класса 40A Power Choke и полимерные конденсаторы с пониженным последовательным сопротивлением, что так же увеличивает эффективность схемы.
 Второй радиатор довольно внушительных габаритов и так же имеющий заметное оребрение, охлаждает чипсет.
 Одним из ключевых элементов дизайна ASRock H270 Pro4 выступает кожух, скрывающий I/O панель и весь звуковой тракт.
 Изготовлен он из пластика и выполняет скорее декоративные, нежели утилитарные функции, хотя, по заверениям ASRock, он отлично защищает аудиотракт и выходы на панели от статического электричества.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

Упаковкой продукту ASRock H270 Pro4 служит картонная коробка классической конструкции, оформленная преимущественно в светлых тонах.

В комплект поставки входите пара сигнальных кабелей SATA, заглушка для I/O-панели, три винта для крепления устройств M.2 и Wi-Fi модуля, диск с драйверами и ПО, руководство по эксплуатации.
 


*ASRock UEFI*

Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock H270 Pro4 основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка для настройки и управления системой пользователем, носящая имя ASRock UEFI. Ее внешний вид и структура не претерпели каких-либо заметных изменений в сравнении с версиями, которыми комплектовались материнские платы на основе чипсетов Intel серии 100.

Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей в оболочке предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, EZ Mode и Advanced Mode.
 В первом вся информация и настройки сосредоточены преимущественно на одном экране. Слева мы видим информацию об установленной модели процессора и его максимальной частоте функционирования, а также данные о модулях памяти и накопителях. Справа выводятся данные о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же присутствует и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.

В режиме EZ Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки – включать XMP-профиль для модулей памяти и режим RAID для накопителей, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств с помощью мыши путем простого перетаскивания соответствующих ярлыков.

Единственное подменю здесь носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Опция System Browser позволяет получить наглядную информацию о том, какие именно устройства установлены или подключены в те или иные порты и разъемы.
 Наконец, инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате, что позволяет тонко настраивать баланс между производительностью системы и уровнем издаваемого шума.
 Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета. Основная масса доступных опций служит для конфигурирования аспектов работы системы в целом и, в принципе, набор стандартен, хотя и стоит отметить, что представлен он просто в исчерпывающем объеме.
 

Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.
 Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из подключенных вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.

*Заключение*

Материнская плата ASRock H270 Pro4 – это доступная и достаточно интересная альтернатива для создания хорошо оснащенной рабочей машины на основе платформы Intel LGA1151 с процессором Intel Core нового поколения Kaby Lake. Продукт не перегружен функционалом, благодаря чему не требует ненужных переплат, но предлагает все возможности чипсета H270 со всей необходимой обвязкой и качественной реализацией, заключающейся в хорошей элементной базе, адекватном охлаждении компонентов и грамотной компоновкой портов с разъемами.

----------

